# Spam längst kein Problem mehr...



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44003


> 26.01.*2004 *
> Bill Gates prophezeit erfolgreichen Kampf gegen Spam
> Microsoft-Gründer und Chief Software Architect Bill Gates sieht für das vergangene Jahr viele
> Fortschritte im Kampf gegen unerwünscht zugesandte Werbe-E-Mails.
> ...


----------



## Hans Der Driver (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam längst nicht mehr existent*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44003



Wieso, er hatte doch Recht, keiner hat mehr Probleme mit Spam,Versand und Empfang läuft reibungslos, die Antiprogramme werden ständig, fast täglich, verbessert, die Spam-Anbieter lassen sich auch, fast täglich, was Neues einfallen, also dass man beim Spammen massive Probleme hat - ich glaub eher nicht :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam längst nicht mehr existent*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Wieso, er hatte doch Recht, keiner hat mehr Probleme mit Spam,Versand und Empfang läuft reibungslos, die Antiprogramme werden ständig, fast täglich, verbessert, die Spam-Anbieter lassen sich auch, fast täglich, was Neues einfallen, also dass man beim Spammen massive Probleme hat - ich glaub eher nicht :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks:


Richtig, spätestens seit man Millionen (fast) freiwilliger Rechner dafür verwenden kann, SPAM zu verschicken, hat mit dem Versand kaum noch einer ein Problem.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam längst nicht mehr existent*



Heiko schrieb:


> Richtig, spätestens seit man Millionen (fast) freiwilliger Rechner dafür verwenden kann, SPAM zu verschicken, hat mit dem Versand kaum noch einer ein Problem.


Ich habe eine Rosskur anderer Art gemacht und mir vor Jahresfrist eine neue E-Mail-Adresse eingerichtet. Die ist nicht per Telefonbuch- oder Wörterbuchangriff zu erraten und bisher spamfrei geblieben.

Erfolgsquote: 100,0%, dank einem billigeren Anbieter sogar noch Kosten gespart - Herz, was willst du mehr!

Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam längst nicht mehr existent*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Rosskur anderer Art gemacht und
> mir vor Jahresfrist eine neue E-Mail-Adresse eingerichtet. Die ist nicht per
> Telefonbuch- oder Wörterbuchangriff zu erraten und bisher spamfrei geblieben.


Solange bis irgendeines  der On-Line Versandunternehmen neben der Ausführung
 der Bestellung auch aus lauter Herzensgüte und Nächstenliebe die Mailaddi 
verscheuert ( basiert  auf eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam längst nicht mehr existent*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Solange bis irgendeines  der On-Line Versandunternehmen neben der Ausführung
> der Bestellung auch aus lauter Herzensgüte und Nächstenliebe die Mailaddi
> verscheuert ( basiert  auf eigener Erfahrung)



Oder einer deiner vertrauenswürdigen Bekannten eine Sammel Fun Mail an diverse Freunde versendet und die Adressen für alle sichtbar im To/An Feld platziert. Einer der dort vermerkten, hat mit Sicherheit ein Mailadressen sammelnden Trojaner an Bord und schon hat deine Adresse Weltweite Bekanntheit erreicht. :unzufrieden:  So ist es mir kurz nach meiner Rosskur ergangen :wall:


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Spam längst nicht mehr existent*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Solange bis irgendeines der On-Line Versandunternehmen neben der Ausführung
> der Bestellung auch aus lauter Herzensgüte und Nächstenliebe die Mailaddi
> verscheuert ( basiert auf eigener Erfahrung)


Für solche Herrschaften habe ich noch eine Gratis-Mailaddi, die ich notfalls wegwerfen kann. Eigenartigerweise wird die fast nur von einem Russenbräute-Spammer und gelegentlich einem Nigeria-Betrüger angespammt (vielleicht drei Spams pro Woche).

Sichtbare CCs sind bei mir bisher nicht in unrechte Hände geraten - mal schauen, wie lange es so bleibt!

Wuschel


----------

